# Ubuntu Raid1



## Loveboat (5. Juni 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hoffe dass ich hier nicht ein Thema anspreche was schon mal besprochen wurde. Habe leider hier nichts gefunden (was auch an meinen Augen um diese Uhrzeit liegen mag )  ), aber ich suche mal ein richtig gutes Tutorial, wie ich unter Ubuntu 5.10 mit 2 gleichgroßen Platten ein RAID1 aufbauen kann. Habe auch schon viel bei Google gesucht und gefunden, aber nichts hat bei mir funktioniert. Überall war die rede von mkraid und den dazugehörigen Tools wie mkadd oder sonstiges, aber bei mir gibt es kein mkraid, mkadd oder so. Ich kann es auch nicht mit apt installieren da es nicht mal gefunden wird. Ob ich jetzt auch die richtigen Sources habe, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Von daher wäre es schön, wenn hier mal jemand ein gutes Tutorial anbieten könnte.
Auch wo ich das mkraid herkomme wäre für mich sehr hilfreich.

Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Danke und gute Nacht

Loveboat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Du wirst mdadm brauchen. Ich nehme an es handelt sich um reines Software-RAID, richtig?
Die Anleitungen die Du dort gefunden hast scheinen sich noch auf die alten RAID-Tools zu beziehen. Diese wurden aber wie es scheint durch mdadm ersetzt und ich konnte die RAID-Tools, im Gegensatz zu mdadm, bisher nicht mit Kernel 2.6 kompilieren.
Hier ein Beitrag wie das ganze funktioniert.
Falls Du kein reines Software-RAID bauen willst sondern ein BIOS-unterstuetztes RAID ist mdadm nicht das richtige Tool fuer Dich, dann brauchst Du dmraid.
Fuer echtes Hardware-RAID duerftest Du garkein Tool brauchen.


----------



## Tonda (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,  schau mal, im Forum http://www.ubuntuusers.de wurde ich fuendig und einem geholfen. Hier gehts zum Forumeintrag.  





			
				Loveboat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Überall war die rede von mkraid und den dazugehörigen Tools wie mkadd oder sonstiges, aber bei mir gibt es kein mkraid, mkadd oder so. Ich kann es auch nicht mit apt installieren da es nicht mal gefunden wird.


  Das wird daran liegen, dass die Files im Universe Repository liegen, den Du, wenn noch nicht geschehen, freischalten musst.  [offtopic] Nur so zur Info: seit dem 1.6. ist die neue Version 6.06 "Dapper Drake" draussen.  [/offtopic]  Saludos Stefano


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juni 2006)

Welchen Kernel nutzt Ubuntu? 2.4 oder 2.6? Weil wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab sind die RAID-Tools wohl fuer 2.2 und 2.4 und mdadm entsprechend fuer 2.6.


----------



## Tonda (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,  Ubuntu 5.10 setzt den Kernel 2.6.12.6 ein, und Ubuntu 6.06 den Kernel 2.6.15.6  Also beide 2.6   Saludos Stefano


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2006)

Ubuntu 5.10 sollte wohl, zumindest in der Standardinstallation, nicht eingesetzt werden.
Da wird wohl irgendwo das root-Passwort im Klartext gespeichert. Ein paar Infos dazu hab ich hier zusammengefasst. Da gibt es auch einen Link noch ein paar Infos mehr.


----------



## yahooooo (31. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls Du kein reines Software-RAID bauen willst sondern ein BIOS-unterstuetztes RAID ist mdadm nicht das richtige Tool fuer Dich, dann brauchst Du dmraid.



Das wären dann beispielsweise diese Onboard-RAIDs wie im nforce4-Chipsatz, oder? Mit sowas würde ich gern ein (K)Ubuntu auf einem RAID1 aufsetzen. Gibts da explizite Tutorials?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2006)

yahooooo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das wären dann beispielsweise diese Onboard-RAIDs wie im nforce4-Chipsatz, oder?


Genau, auf meinem Board ist es halt ein VIA-Chip, bei Dir ein nFurz.  Aber auch einige Controller die man sich in einen PCI-Slot steckt bieten nicht mehr (das sind dann in der Regel die preiswerteren, fuer echtes RAID darf man dann nach wie vor ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen), so z.B. der Silicon Image (oder so aehnlich) den ein Kollege von mir nutzt.


			
				yahooooo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit sowas würde ich gern ein (K)Ubuntu auf einem RAID1 aufsetzen. Gibts da explizite Tutorials?


Tutorials dazu sind mir keine bekannt, ich hatte aber mal eine Seite wo es dazu einige hilfreiche Infos gab anhand derer ich auch das RAID meines Kollegen unter Linux nutzbar machen konnte.
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich die Seite finde und dann den Link posten.


----------



## yahooooo (1. September 2006)

Das wäre nett...kanns quasi kaum erwarten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2006)

Schau mal unter http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html vorbei. Das ist zwar nicht die Seite die ich vorher meinte, aber die hat meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Gehalt fuer Dich. Die hier duerfte dann doch was besser sein.
Ansonsten: Du brauchst Dafuer, wie zuvor schon erwaehnt, *dmraid*; dieses Stichwort duerfte Dir dann vielleicht auch bei Google weiterhelfen koennen. Und dmraid bringt ja auch eine Man-Page mit die einem helfen kann.


----------



## yahooooo (1. September 2006)

Ich denke mal, dass ich mit dem Stichwort schon weiterkomme. Ich hatte gestern mal aus Neugierde schonmal das System nur mit einer normal angeschlossenen Platte installiert und heute etwas verfeinert. 

Kann man eigentlich im Nachhinein das Ganze zu einem RAID1 ummodeln oder sollte ich besser doch noch einmal neu installieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2006)

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, war ueber's Wochenende mit meiner Freundin in China.

Eine bereits mit Daten bestueckte Platten kannst Du meines Wissens nach nicht in ein RAID packen ohne die Daten zu verlieren. Wenn Du also das System auf dem RAID haben willst wirst Du wohl neu installieren muessen.
Wie das ganze zu handhaben ist wenn Du vom RAID booten willst kann ich Dir jetzt leider nicht sagen. Hab selbst kein RAID laufen (hab zwar einen Onboard-Controller, aber meine Platten sind keine SATAs, und bei meinem Kollegen haben wir nur das RAID im laufenden System nutzbar gemacht, da er da eh NTFS-Partitionen drauf hat).
Es duerfte aber wohl auf eine Initial RAM-Disc hinauslaufen.


----------

